# Pocket Screws or Butt Joints



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi All,

And happy new year to all LJ's…

I'm starting research on a new project.. I've got some 2×4 left and I'm going to be building either a single person chair or a 2 person bench and I'm wondering if I use 1 1/4 pocket screws will it be strong to enough to hold the weight… Or should I just do butt joints and sink 3" screws into them…

Thanks as always.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I think the pocket screws will work better since it screws into edge/face grain, and your other option is dependent on the screw going into end-grain, which is not as strong. Do you have some sketches? There may be stronger and/or more traditional joinery techniques that some people here with chair-building experience (not me) can comment on.


----------



## txn (May 28, 2014)

1 1/4 pokcket screws are not long enough to work on 2×4 material you need 2 1/2in pocket hole screws for that but the kreg and some glue would be stronger than butt joint screwed from the outside


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

At this point already?
The short answer is yes…...and no. If your only concern was weight, then either method is probably adequate, but if this is becoming something a person sits on, then you must start considering safety after all, we are no longer talking of breaking things but people. Incorporate the advice given in your shop bench build from LJ'er "handsawgeek" (ed) by considering the application of additional support from applied gussets or incorporating the support into the leg/seat design. Maybe you're looking into a new joinery technique like through (or stopped) dados, screwed and glued. The options are many, don't limit yourself with the two that you have already done.
Good Luck


----------

